# AA/AF Treiber vs. Spiel ?



## potzblitz (17. Januar 2009)

Wo stellt ihr AA/AF ein? Im Treiber oder Spiel? Aktueller Artikel auch im PCGH 02/09 Seite 88-91. Habt ihr Unterschiede zwischen den Einstellungen im Treiber/Spiel gemerkt ? Welche Energie läßt sich besser im Treiber oder Spiel einstellen ?


----------



## Uziflator (17. Januar 2009)

Ich habs im Treiber imm erauf der höchsten stufe drin,im Game allerdings auch!


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

kommt bei mir ganz aufs Spiel an
bei Grid stelle ich es in beidern auf 4x (Treiber AA 4x und Grid 4x MSAA)
das mache ich meistens, es kommt nur ganz selten vor das ich AA mal nur im Spiel oder nur im Treiber einstelle


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Januar 2009)

[x]_ Kommt auf das Spiel an!_

Bietet dieses AA/AF, dann im Spiel, sonst per Teiber forciert. SSAA, Hybriden und Tranparency ohnehin per Treiber und/oder nHancer.

cYa


----------



## xxMasterxx (17. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> [x]_ Kommt auf das Spiel an!_
> 
> Bietet dieses AA/AF, dann im Spiel, sonst per Teiber forciert. SSAA, Hybriden und Tranparency ohnehin per Treiber und/oder nHancer.
> 
> cYa



Is bei mir genauso.


----------



## Anästhetika (17. Januar 2009)

Hmm stell das eigtl sowohl im treiber als auch im spiel ein. Mir is das eigtl egal hauptsache ich spiele überhaupt mit AA/AF


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> [x]_ Kommt auf das Spiel an!_
> 
> Bietet dieses AA/AF, dann im Spiel, sonst per Teiber forciert. SSAA, Hybriden und Tranparency ohnehin per Treiber und/oder nHancer.
> 
> cYa




...same


----------



## Jasper (17. Januar 2009)

Wo genau kann ich das im Treiber einstellen?
Sieht mach das wirklich. Sind nicht die einzigen wichtigen Einstellungen die, die im Spiel sind?
...mein Bruder meint, dass sich das Catalyst Control Center nur auf den Desktop bezieht - stimmts? ... wohl nicht^^


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich habs im Treiber imm erauf der höchsten stufe drin,im Game allerdings auch!



Mache auch beides!


----------



## utacat (17. Januar 2009)

Stelle es im Spiel an.


----------



## potzblitz (18. Januar 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mache auch beides!



Da ja der Treiber das letzte zu sagen hat, ist es doch eigentlich egal was man im Spiel einstellt oder hab ich den Artikel im Heft falsch verstanden? Hat einer schon Unterschiede zwischen Spiel- und Treibereinstellungen festgestellt?
Bei Frontlines Fuel of War (Unreal-Energie) habe ich mit der Treibereinstellung ein besseres Bild als mit der Spiele (alles auf hoch).


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Januar 2009)

Jasper schrieb:


> ...mein Bruder meint, dass sich das Catalyst Control Center nur auf den Desktop bezieht - stimmts? ... wohl nicht^^



Stimmt natürlich *nicht*!


----------

